# 11 Free Reverbs



## Pier (Nov 16, 2021)

This video showcases tons of free reverbs:


----------



## Pier (Nov 16, 2021)

I was surprised at how good most of these sounded.

The Teufelsburg Reverb is available here. The IRs are also available if you already have a convolution plugin.



balancemastering.com


----------



## cedricm (Nov 16, 2021)

I have most of them and never use them.
I'll get those NSA IRs though.
-> The IRs links don't work. Use the alternate ones.


----------

